# morato



## pizzi

L'urbinate Alessandra dice: _Vivo in una casa così piccola che finisco con l'urtare continuamente contro i mobili, e sono sempre *morata *_(piena di lividi).

Vorrei sapere se questa forma è esclusivamente locale, visto che il Treccani riporta l'aggettivo solo come descrittivo in modo generico di una tonalità di colore: http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/morato/

Grazie da piz


----------



## infinite sadness

Da queste parti non l'ho mai sentito.


----------



## Nino83

Idem. In Sicilia non si usa.


----------



## bubu7

pizzi said:


> Vorrei sapere se questa forma è esclusivamente locale...
> Grazie da piz


Sì, è un termine locale, ma molto espressivo!


----------



## bearded

Confermo: è un termine solo locale. A Milano un livido si chiama volgarmente 'morello'.


----------



## VogaVenessian

Mai sentito.


----------



## Sempervirens

pizzi said:


> L'urbinate Alessandra dice: _Vivo in una casa così piccola che finisco con l'urtare continuamente contro i mobili, e sono sempre *morata *_(piena di lividi).
> 
> Vorrei sapere se questa forma è esclusivamente locale, visto che il Treccani riporta l'aggettivo solo come descrittivo in modo generico di una tonalità di colore: http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/morato/
> 
> Grazie da piz




Morata? Morato? Mai sentito mentovare ( menzionare). Dev'essere sicuramente una forma locale. 

P.S Frase sentita alla radio?

S.V


----------



## ohbice

Concordo con bearded man: se sentissi "sono sempre morellata" non faticherei a capire. Con morata ho qualche problema in più.


----------



## pizzi

Sempervirens said:


> Frase sentita alla radio?



Dalla viva voce di Alessandra. Il termine mi garba, e se capiterà lo userò .


----------



## giginho

Vabbè, dai, do anche io il mio contributo all'amica Piz.

Mai sentito il termine morato. Mi viene da chiedere se si può riferire anche ai lividi procurati da percosse.

In alcune zone di Torino (Torino nord, segnatamente Barriera di Milano e quartiere Aurora) quando uno è ricoperto di lividi (solitamente causati da percosse) si dice: "*bummato*", esempio: sono tutto bummato / Tizio ha la faccia bummata /chi ti ha bummato la faccia?

Tanto vi dovevo, amici!


----------



## Odysseus54

pizzi said:


> Dalla viva voce di Alessandra. Il termine mi garba, e se capiterà lo userò .




Poi pero' non ti stupire se non ti capiscono.

Io sono nato in Ancona, mi sono laureato a Urbino, a casa mia un livido si chiama (anche) 'una mora', ma se mi dicessero 'sono tutta morata' non lo capirei.


----------



## Sempervirens

pizzi said:


> Dalla viva voce di Alessandra. Il termine mi garba, e se capiterà lo userò .



 Mi unisco al tuo nobile pensiero. Usiamo usiamo, a piene mani! È tutto gratis e fa bene! 

A proposito, avresti potuto chiederglielo di persona, e invece ci hai passato la patata bollente a noi...

Tanto per rimanere ben centrato nel tema, riporto questo collegamento:http://books.google.it/books?id=RuL...Bw&ved=0CGYQ6AEwBg#v=onepage&q=morato&f=false

Secondo le definizioni sopra, sembrerebbe che dopotutto _morato _vada a modificare qualsiasi colore ,senza esclusione del nero stesso. 

S.V


----------



## bubu7

Sempervirens said:


> Mi unisco al tuo nobile pensiero. Usiamo usiamo, a piene mani! È tutto gratis e fa bene!



Ricordiamoci sempre che il primo obiettivo di qualsiasi lingua è di farsi comprendere.

A mio parere il termine non si può usare in italiano perché, come dice *Odysseus54*, è molto probabile non essere capiti.

È accettabile (e piacevole) comunque in certi contesti usare un _lessico familiare_ quando si è sicuri che l'interlocutore condivida il nostro vocabolario.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

bubu7 said:


> Ricordiamoci sempre che il primo obiettivo di qualsiasi lingua è di farsi comprendere.
> È accettabile (e piacevole) comunque in certi contesti usare un _lessico familiare_ quando si è sicuri che l'interlocutore condivida il nostro vocabolario.



Parole sante! Un lessico familiare caratterizza la maniera di esprimersi in un ambito particolare e informale e una volta che sia chiaro tale ambito, non c'è nulla di male essendo tale lessico ancora in uso. 
Ben diverso è sciomiottare Leonardo da Vinci 

Morèl è un termine dialettale usato a BS/BG che significa "con dei lividi", probabilmente qualcuno l'ha italianizzato.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao a tutti
Io l'ho sentito usare varie volte e da diverse persone, non molte in verità, ma non col significato di "piena di lividi" bensì quello di "segnata".
_"e sono sempre *morata *_(segnata dai lividi).". "Dai lividi" lo si intuisce dal contesto _l'urtare contro.
Bummato _e _morello _non li ho mai sentiti con questo senso.


----------



## pizzi

Lunedì vedrò Alessandra e le chiederò se il significato esatto è_ piena di lividi_ o _segnata dai lividi_.


----------

